# Newbie



## Bookworm1775 (Mar 28, 2021)

My name is Rita. I have had several cats throughout my life, as I am descended from a family of crazy cat ladies. Hoping to make new friends, offer support, and maybe even get some advice on my own cat babies.


----------



## LeChi (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi Rita, welcome! (Reading anything good lately?)


----------



## Bookworm1775 (Mar 28, 2021)

LeChi said:


> Hi Rita, welcome! (Reading anything good lately?)


Why, yes I have! I am currently doing my master's thesis on the history of magic, plus I am reading the latest Kate Mortin book, & a book on parapsychology.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Welcome! We’d love to see pictures of your cats if you have them, and I hope to see you around!


----------



## LeChi (Mar 8, 2021)

Bookworm1775 said:


> Why, yes I have! I am currently doing my master's thesis on the history of magic, plus I am reading the latest Kate Mortin book, & a book on parapsychology.


That’s interesting stuff! What made you choose the history of magic? I bet that history runs deep and wide. I am listening to _Try Not To Breathe_, which is sort of a mystery. Very fun. I listen while I walk.


----------



## Bookworm1775 (Mar 28, 2021)

LeChi said:


> That’s interesting stuff! What made you choose the history of magic? I bet that history runs deep and wide. I am listening to _Try Not To Breathe_, which is sort of a mystery. Very fun. I listen while I walk.


I saw a random article about people leave church in droves & there being an increase in people participating in Wicca, & other religions/pagan practices. So I wondered if the two were connected.


----------

